# Quick surge question



## uberakron (Oct 21, 2014)

Im brand new to all this and you guys all seem like you basically know what's going on and flat out ask , what is a surge ? How does it happen ? Will I know if it's happening and is it worth it? Any little bit of info I should know about this would help. 

Before you ask yes I've been reading over many posts here but they don't directly answer the questions I have about it and where to begin with it. Take it easy on the noob please


----------



## London UberExec Driver (Jul 8, 2014)

Surge happens when there is a spike in demand. Could be sudden such as a concert finishing, or ongoing such as inclement weather, a bus/train strike etc. 

The app works out when and where the surge happens and by what amount. Depending on your city, the whole city will surge, or different areas. 

The area/s will show up red when it surges, and when you get a request it will say so next to the passenger rating. 

When it surges in an area you're not already in, it may or may not be worthwhile to drive to the surge area, bearing in mind other drivers could be heading to the surge area as well.

Also, by the time you get there, the surge may have ended. If you get requests at the normal rate, whilst driving to the surge area, you have to consider whether or not it's worthwhile accepting them - "a bird in the hand, is worth two in the bush"


----------



## uberakron (Oct 21, 2014)

Thanks so much for the info and being very helpful. Best of luck to you . I'm so glad I live close to a huge concert venue and this may be good for me.


----------

